# PREPARATION H (Not What You Think)



## jennyb (Jul 22, 2005)

*i came accross someone saying that preparation h is being used to prevent and smooth away wrinkles




(i guess stars are using this stuff). has anyone tried this or even heard about it??? im in my early 20s, but was wondering if i slathered a bit of this stuff on, if it would help prevent future wrinkles. what do you guys think?? how would you use this??? would you use this??*


----------



## Liz (Jul 22, 2005)

i've never heard anything about wrinkles, but i've heard people using it to help make puffy eyes go away (at least i thinks that they use it for. i'm not sure. lol)


----------



## jennyb (Jul 22, 2005)

*yeah, i told my mom about prep. h, and she said she heard the same thing you guys said about depuffing eyes. but i swear i heard this about wrinkles?? what do you guys think?:icon_love*


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 23, 2005)

I dont know about wrinkles but i use it for when my eyes are puffy,bags under my eyes.It works wonders for puffyness


----------



## jennyb (Jul 25, 2005)

*I guess that makes more sense. I heard Sandra Bullock uses it, I guess she probably uses it as a temp fix as well. Thanks for the input.*

Originally Posted by *Naturally* I've heard about using it for wrinkles ..but not as a preventative ..only as a temporary fix.


----------



## tashbash (Jul 26, 2005)

I was watching Oprah the other day and this lady looked fabulous! Her skin was so smooth and she said that she had been using a vaginal dryness cream on her face for over twenty years and it has left her skin looking amazing!!! Random huh?


----------



## spazbaby (Jul 26, 2005)

I would read the label _very_ carefully before putting a medication like Preparation H anywhere near my eyes.

I have heard that Preparation H is especially effective at reducing the inflammation, redness, and pain of zits. Also, regular Visine can be use to reduce the redness of zits. It does the same on your skin as it does in your eyes...gets the red out.


----------



## jennyb (Jul 26, 2005)

*my mom told me that story too!!! I guess if I ever need vaginal cream I'll pretend it's for my face when I'm buying it so I won't be as embarrassed! I guess do whatever works???*

Originally Posted by *tashbash* I was watching Oprah the other day and this lady looked fabulous! Her skin was so smooth and she said that she had been using a vaginal dryness cream on her face for over twenty years and it has left her skin looking amazing!!! Random huh?


----------



## jennyb (Jul 26, 2005)

P.S. i dont need vaginal cream, thats not what i was saying





Originally Posted by *jennyb* *my mom told me that story too!!! I guess if I ever need vaginal cream I'll pretend it's for my face when I'm buying it so I won't be as embarrassed! I guess do whatever works???*


----------



## bebedee (Oct 27, 2005)

preparation H will help with puffyness around the eyes but it can also help with cracked heels (fissures really of any type)


----------



## KarenV (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* *i came accross someone saying that preparation h is being used to prevent and smooth away wrinkles



(i guess stars are using this stuff). has anyone tried this or even heard about it??? im in my early 20s, but was wondering if i slathered a bit of this stuff on, if it would help prevent future wrinkles. what do you guys think?? how would you use this??? would you use this??* I have heard this is used alot before a model shoots to reduce puffiness under the eyes.


----------



## Cirean (Oct 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* *i came accross someone saying that preparation h is being used to prevent and smooth away wrinkles



(i guess stars are using this stuff). has anyone tried this or even heard about it??? im in my early 20s, but was wondering if i slathered a bit of this stuff on, if it would help prevent future wrinkles. what do you guys think?? how would you use this??? would you use this??* It takes puffiness out of your skin, it's an anti-inflammitory. I wouldn't put it all over my face since it's the consistency of vaseline it will probably clog your pores.
I put it on for about 20min and wipe it off with a damp cloth, it really does work. Keep it in the fridge to give an extra kick in the mornings


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

I've never tried this but i've always been very curious about it.


----------



## BabyPhatGoddess (Oct 27, 2005)

Prep H really does wonders for me in the morning... But now that I heard the story about the vaginal cream, I might have to rethink my morning routine!!! Now... if only I could get the courage to buy it lol!!!


----------



## Phillygirl (Oct 27, 2005)

I went to a focus group where they pay for your opinions and prep h has been used for models for early shoots to temporarily fix puffiness and bags under eyes but i never heard of it being used as any sort of long term benefit. If anyone here is fom the jersy or philly area and wants to make some easy cash just email me and i'll send the link to the focus groups. They had 1 yesterday that paid $50 just for 30 minutes but you had to smoke. I did one on headaches for $75 but it was 2 hours with 9 other women at a round table discussion.


----------



## jingle (Oct 27, 2005)

Preparation H has been used to tighten up the under eye area for maybe 50 years or more. I remember my mother saying that when she was young women used it. I have never seen anything work better &amp; instantly to smooth out the wrinkles under eyes. I don't think it does anything to diminish or eliminate them tho. I have been using it for many years.


----------



## Tallpines83 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have heard that the prepration H tightens the skin on your face. I tried it, but could not tell any difference. I think my only hope is a face lift. I am 56 years old. Sherri at Tallpines83


----------



## jingle (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't know about the restof the face, but it does seem to tighten the undereye area. At least for me. It's the only thing I've found that hides crowsfeet.


----------



## Lees (Nov 24, 2005)

I know someone that tried it for wrinkles,it worked as far as making her skin a little more taught, however, the only real cure it surgical. Tip, stay out of the sun,,,trust me! (I was a sun worshiper!)

Lees


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jennyb* *i came accross someone saying that preparation h is being used to prevent and smooth away wrinkles



(i guess stars are using this stuff). has anyone tried this or even heard about it??? im in my early 20s, but was wondering if i slathered a bit of this stuff on, if it would help prevent future wrinkles. what do you guys think?? how would you use this??? would you use this??* Hi,
Women have been using this for years. Two months ago the actor/singer Bobby Brown, Mr. Whitney Houston, purchased some to use under his eyes on "Being Bobby Brown." Talk about reality shows, my man was definitely keepin' it real.


----------



## Lil_Claude (Nov 29, 2005)

I once read a post from an exotic dancer that said that alot of dancers use preparation H as a temporary solution to cellulite. So if it temporarly cures cellulite i am guessing it temporarly cures the wrinkles on your face.


----------



## tashbash (Nov 30, 2005)

If it temporarily cures cellulite.....I'm buying it by the case!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Claude (Dec 2, 2005)

i think it only cures cellulite for a couple of hours though


----------

